# Melo out: Anthony lacks upside of LeBron, Milicic



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Carmelo Anthony, meet Billy Owens. Like Melo, Owens was a high first-round draft pick out of Syracuse. Similar to Melo, Owens stood 6 feet 9 and weighed about 220 pounds. And much like Melo so far, Owens averaged 14.3 ppg, 8.5 rpg and 2.4 apg in his rookie season.
> 
> But unlike Melo, Owens was never considered his generation's Larry Bird to Kenny Anderson's Magic Johnson. The hype machine never went into overdrive when Owens' Golden State Warriors took the floor against Anderson's New Jersey Nets. Whether he was overshadowed by Michael Jordan's exploits or just observed by a less hyper media contingent, Owens' reputation never outgrew his abilities -- unlike Carmelo's.


LINK


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. 

Lebron James, meet Kwame Brown. A highly touted high school prospect taken #1 overall.....yadda, yadda, yadda.

The media machine that wants to make sure no one steals any of Lebron's thunder is hard at work here. 

All I care about is the fact that Melo is putting up 17 & 7 and has the Nuggets off to their best start in 14 years. 

This despite the ESPN "experts" claims that Lebron's Cavs were the better team. Whatever.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laphonz</b>!
> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> Lebron James, meet Kwame Brown. A highly touted high school prospect taken #1 overall.....yadda, yadda, yadda.
> ...


Kwame and LeBron are toally different stories. LeBron has lived up to considerable hype, whereas Kwame has not lived up to his hype, which was considerably less than LeBrons.

I disagree with the article, but also disagree with you. Carmelo will be better than they say. Billy Owens came in as a 23 year old rookie. Carmelo is 19. It's a lot more impressive to average those numbers at 19.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What matters is motivation if Melo is motivated there is no way he would ever turn up like Billy.


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

I know jdg, I was being sarcastic in reference to the article. it just seems as though everyone is looking for what's wrong with 'Melo and what's right about Lebron. Lebron is worlds better than Kwame, but if they want to bring up comparisons, what's good for the goose.....

They're both great young players, but neither is ready to carry a team as both are seemingly expected to do......or should I say, as ESPN wants them to.

The comparisons to Bird vs Magic when they faced off earlier in the season was the sure sign that the hype machine was spinning out of control. 

Just let the boys play.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

amen, the nba and espn wanna make sure that when you think of the nba you think of lebron.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I think Carmelo has definitely benefited from LeBron's hype. Being seen as the "rival" for someone as talented as LeBron tends to make you look pretty good too.

I think Carmelo will be a very good player, but I don't think we'll be comparing him to LeBron in five or six years.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hes 19 years old and was the ncaa's best player last year. He has worlds of upside, but i agree not as much as Lebron. I have no clue about Darko. Never seen him play and its not like im going to this year so i cant judge him really.


----------



## Laphonz (Nov 24, 2003)

Of course 'Melo doesn't have as much upside as Lebron, if he did, he'd have been picked 1st.

Lebron is a hell of a player and I make no bones about the fact that I wanted the Nuggets to get the #1 pick and land him. It wasn't to be, but getting 'Melo isn't a bad consolation prize.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The author does have a very real point here. Carmello has way too much hype right now for what he deserves.

Ponder this, among teams #1 scoring options accross the league, Carmello is third worst in scoring average (in front of only Crawford and Gasol) and he is the worst in FG%.

Still a pretty good player, but he really doesn't have the huge upside that a lot of people think he does. Absolutely everything about his game screams Glenn Robinson. I don't mean that negatively, Glenn Robinson was a very good player in his day. But he was never amongst the top 10 players in the league, and I don't think Carmello will be either.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah he is so Glenn Robinson that it's scary, it's just I hate the fact that people are already making a rivilary out of Bron and Mello


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Piece of crap articles

1. Billy Owens was three years older when he entered the NBA.
2. Billy Owens career was ruined by knee injuries.

Unless, the writer can prove to me that Carmelo will get bad knees, he can go f himself.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The author does have a very real point here. Carmello has way too much hype right now for what he deserves.
> 
> Ponder this, among teams #1 scoring options accross the league, Carmello is third worst in scoring average (in front of only Crawford and Gasol) and he is the worst in FG%.


This is idiotic. Ponder this -- If Anthony's stats hold for the season, it would quite possibly be the best rookie season for a teenager in the history of the NBA (compare to Kobe, Garnett, J. O'Neal etc. just for fun). And, his team has gone from 17-65 to 10-6 so far.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> This is idiotic. Ponder this -- If Anthony's stats hold for the season, it would quite possibly be the best rookie season for a teenager in the history of the NBA (compare to Kobe, Garnett, J. O'Neal etc. just for fun). And, his team has gone from 17-65 to 10-6 so far.


Umm... not if James's stats hold for the season too.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The author does have a very real point here. Carmello has way too much hype right now for what he deserves.
> 
> Ponder this, among teams #1 scoring options accross the league, Carmello is third worst in scoring average (in front of only Crawford and Gasol) and he is the worst in FG%.
> ...


I'd settle for top 11.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought Billy Owens was supposed to be Magic Johnson for the Warriors when he was younger? But turned into a poor man's derrick coleman?

Once again, this is a poor description of Melo. The big thing about Melo isn't "who his game is like" it's his mental makeup. This kid has that overconfident swagger that great ones always do. Even if it outstrips his current ability, it won't for long.

What's going to make Melo a special player is that he will never average below 20ppg for a season(this season included) and he should be a major rebounder for his team from the SF position. He should be a double double man ever night. A high double double man. Like Charles Barkley type numbers.

And he seems to be just what the doctor ordered for the Nuggets. They are winning a lot of ball games(not directly attributed to him, but he does play his part)--and that's the most important early thing.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Ya he does remind me a lot of Glenn Robinson but I think he will be a better scorer and rebounder. I see him being 24-26 ppg 7 rebounds and 4-5 assists in his prime.


----------

